# 5D mark II reading light wrong after fall



## madspihl (Sep 3, 2012)

*My 6 months old 5D Mark II took a bad tumble off a bench in rough seas and dropped app. 1 1/2 feet to a hard wooden floor*, and after that it started overexposing everything, as if there's not enough light reaching the sensor or something.

The 70-200 2.8 II lens that was on the camera was not hurt at all (which just proves how incredibly sturdy that wonder of a lens is, I guess) and the camera body also looks completely unhurt. No other functions seem to be affected by the accident, and all menu options are available. And the issue persists no matter what lens I test the camera with.

I tried updating the firmware (I hadn't installed the latest version for some reason) after the incident, just to check if it might just be a shake-up somewhere in the system. But that didnt work.

Obviously the camera needs service - but I am just wondering if anyone might have an idea what could've happened? Just seems strange to me that ONLY the light metering is off.


----------



## DB (Sep 4, 2012)

Clearly that is the component part that got shunted during the fall. I dropped a lens on the floor while crouching removing stuff from my camera bag and it fell about foot and a half too, and now the IS no longer works and the f-stop will not open below f/5??

Second-guessing why it is now exposing incorrectly is futile. Take it to a reputable Canon camera dealer asap, it might only cost 100 bucks to fix.


----------



## dave (Sep 4, 2012)

Maybe you dropped it through a wormhole that transformed it (would it be back or would it be forward - I dunno) into a pre duct taped 5D mark iii. ;D

I know I shouldn't make light of your situation - dropping things sucks :'( Hopefully you can get it sorted.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2012)

Both the camera and the lens need to go in for a check and repair. Just because there is no apparent damage to the lens doesn't mean that the elements are not decentered, in fact, its very likely.


----------



## madspihl (Sep 4, 2012)

@Mt Spokane - good point. Thanks. 

I tested the lens on another body (7D) and it seemed unharmed, but you're absolutely right, and I will definitely send in both items.


----------

